# can i apply for a carry permit for another state



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Ok my question is can i get a carry permit for Ohio if i live in Pennsylvania. See my cousin lives down there and i find myself down there a lot and i always carry a pistol where ever i go, except when i go to visit him.:smt100


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ohio recognizes the carry permits of several states, but unfortunately PA isn't among them. I don't see a provision for non-resident Ohio permits, but maybe I am just missing it.

Any Buckeyes care to share some knowledge?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You could get a FL permit. From what I can see, OH will honor the FL permit and is not one of the states that only honors permits from the person's home state. 

Disclaimer: This post is not intended as legal advice. Contact the proper authorities for questions where listening to the wrong answer from an internet forum could land you in jail.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

It does not appear that Florida has provisions for a non-resident permit: http://apps.carryconcealed.net/legal/florida-ccw-state-laws.php

Nor does it appear Ohio has provisions for a non-resident permit. Issuing authority is a County Sheriff, which generally means you must reside in the county in which it is to be issued first and foremost: http://apps.carryconcealed.net/legal/ohio-ccw-state-laws.php


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Growler67 said:


> It does not appear that Florida has provisions for a non-resident permit: http://apps.carryconcealed.net/legal/florida-ccw-state-laws.php


That will be news to the many people who have them. :mrgreen:

http://www.gunshopfinder.com/articles/ccwpermits.html


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> That will be news to the many people who have them. :mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.gunshopfinder.com/articles/ccwpermits.html


Yup. I live in NC and have a FL permit. They do not distinguish between resident and non-resident.


----------



## tboone (Jan 25, 2008)

There are a few states with which it is possible to get an out of state as a PA resident that is valid in OH: Idaho, Utah, and Florida are the ones I know (as of February/March this yr when I researched this). I go to college in OH, and as a PA resident I faced a somewhat similar situation (except my school is a mile away from a very rough ghetto and I am here 24/7 for most of the year).

Here is some basic info on each of those states.
Idaho: fairly cheap and easy to obtain if I remember correctly, but one thing I am sure about is that it is necessary to travel there to take your picture/pick up your permit. Given this onerous restriction, I chose to apply somewhere else.

Florida: I never researched this fully, but from what I hear, the process may be slightly easier (fewer restrictions as far as trainers, etc) than UT, but I am not positive. One thing I do know is that it is more expensive ($117 vs $59 for UT).

Utah: No problems getting my permit, although slightly on the slow side (my experience, keep in mind). They have only a set group of people who are nationally recognized as Utah certified trainers, and this may drive up the price. Depends on who is in your area, which you can find here: http://des.utah.gov/bci/documents/insoutstate_000.pdf .

Hope this helps, and let me know if you need more help/advice/personal experience about this.

Tom


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

crinko said:


> Ok my question is can i get a carry permit for Ohio if i live in Pennsylvania.


The answer is no according to the info provided within this link http://www.nraila.org/recmap/ohiorec.pdf

Source Link: http://www.nraila.org/recmap/usrecmap.aspx


----------

